# Erm I think I might be a little obsessed........



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

.

I met up with the delightfull Sarah (Daisydoo) and look who we went to collect!!

Shes a lovely little Blue Fawn, 6 1/2 months old and a massive (not) 2lb 14oz!!!

Shes a bit nervous right now but is mad for food. Just a few pics I quickly snapped. Ill take lots more when shes settled in a couple of days. 

Meet PAIGE 














































Over 5 hours on the train Im a little shattered!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachel, she's lovely!!! Absolutely beautiful. Congrats. I love her name Paige too. Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG! So is she the new addition to your pack? Shes so adorable! And so tiny! Now youre going to have to attempt an updated group shot 
Whats her name?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow she is a cute little girl!!
She looks like shes fitting in really quickly too.
Congrats!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Nm, I see it now! Paige is adorable.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tee hee hee I love her she is lovely lovely and just ooo I wanna kiss her!!!!! Again


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Sooooooooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww Sarah, how sweet! She looks even smaller there x


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Look how teeny tiny her wee nose is! Im a little obsessed with Paige too I think


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha awww u guys!!!! thats so cute. hi paige! welcome to the chi forum hahaha  i see booty daisy too


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> OMG! So is she the new addition to your pack? Shes so adorable! And so tiny! Now youre going to have to attempt an updated group shot
> Whats her name?


Haha it took me long enough to get the last one! ill start practising lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is daisy in a picture??? She was ignoring her shaking little self and beating up her sister!!!

Awwwww I love her you're so lucky I didn't hide little omelet!! Pretty Paige 
Oh pixie you have competition my love


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Eeee she is SO ADORABLE!!! I just love her! (Love the name Paige too) What a sweet sweet little face! Congratulations!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I want her! She's just the cutest thing ever!! Love her name BTW.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

She is just perfect!! I want to steal her!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## cloversmom (Oct 30, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, she is so cute! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

aww what a wee little darling!! Beautiful


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Shes starting to come round a bit now. Is taking an interest and not hiding. Her tail is starting to come up to!

Shes a little timid. Shes just lovely!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

awww you lucky ducky, she is beautiful xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay Paige!!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I usually prefer long coats but shes adorable!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Louise. I feel a bit spoilt! 

Shes getting there sarah x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Natti said:


> I usually prefer long coats but shes adorable!!


Thanks Nat


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

so beautiful! Looks a bit like my Elmo. Congrats! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Is daisy in a picture??? She was ignoring her shaking little self and beating up her sister!!!
> 
> Awwwww I love her you're so lucky I didn't hide little omelet!! Pretty Paige
> Oh pixie you have competition my love


yessss!!!! ur boobies are daisys :daisy:


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

She's adorable, I love her name.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is so sweet. Love the name too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am in love with this little girl. Her ears, her body, she is perfect. OMG, I think I am obsessed at this point too. What an angel and a beautiful group of pups you have!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> yessss!!!! ur boobies are daisys :daisy:


Bahaa they're not my boobies


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

cute cute cute!!....


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

she's absolutely gorgeous congratulations x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhhh YAY!! I got a sneak peak a bit earlier from Sarah. hehe But she is simply GORGEOUS!! I'm so glad everything worked out ok with her. She looks like she fits into your pack lovely. I just want to kiss her wee little head! :love5:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Paige is wonderful...you are so lucky to add a new pup. I hope everyone is settleing in.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

At last you're home,been waiting ages thought it would be a new baby.She's beautiful,now you need to add her to your Siggy.CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahaha that sarah cant keep her mouth shut to save her life!!! hahaha love you sarah!! 

Thanks Heather and everyone else. I think i got a lot of work ahead of me with this one but shes worth it, shes adorable


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG Rache another wee one!! lol
I dont blame you she is precious!!
Love her name too.
Congrats!! xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw don't blame Sarah--I threatened her so she had no choice! Bahahaha!!  

Older pups are always a bit more work since they've already been "programed" but she's still quite young so I bet she'll come around real quickly. How is Pixie taking to her so far?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Um excuse me missy!!!! I never told them the knew!!!!!!!! Haha cheeky cow


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Pixie is kind of ignoring her so far. They have had a good smell of each other and both sat on my knee together but thats about it. Pixie is stretched out in front of the fire now and paige is on the sofa with darcy. I think shes sleeping with one eye open hahaha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

True true true--she did post about it the other day. But I did tell you I wanted an update PRONTO. hehe You girls are too funny! "Cheeky cow"....bahahaha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ignoring is good. She's probably waiting to see if she stays long or not before deciding how to really take her. LOL They actually look a lot alike don't they?! I want both of those girlies!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahaha surprised darcy ain't humped her head yet!!! :roll:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Em i was totally kept in the bloomin dark by the way!!
Not on! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

omg omg omg she is adorable!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Hahaha surprised darcy ain't humped her head yet!!! :roll:


He has *sigh*


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Terri said:


> Em i was totally kept in the bloomin dark by the way!!
> Not on! lol


Lol Terri. I didnt really say anything to anyone. I only told sarah cos I love her and shes one of my bestest friends and she lives up the road from where i got her from! hahaha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry terri!!!! Blame she with the obsession!!!!

Oh darcy you are something else


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

rache said:


> He has *sigh*


:lol: Naughty little turd!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hes a monkey. Lol

Blame me terri I take full responsibility!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL it's ok Rache, will let you oaf! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah the clues were too good, i knew it was a new puppy, congrats rachel


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Bahaa they're not my boobies


Oh....lol! Shouldve know. Urs are ginormous


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Um excuse me missy!!!! I never told them the knew!!!!!!!! Haha cheeky cow


No you didn't Sarah i'm sure she had a thread,thinking about an older chi !!!!! Did i dream it  i don't think so !!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Hehe Paige is my little sisters name. But this chi is was cute haha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> Oh....lol! Shouldve know. Urs are ginormous


Hahahhahahahahahahahahaha no they ain't!


michele said:


> No you didn't Sarah i'm sure she had a thread,thinking about an older chi !!!!! Did i dream it  i don't think so !!!!


Nope you didn't dream it hahaha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yesss they are! Why else would u have ur own boobday lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Rache, she is beautiful what a gorgeous little side profile she has

Your pack is growing beautifully they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.....she is as cute as a button!!! Congrats

Lori


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, lucky you! She is precious!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

shes adorable congrats


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is such a cutie and gorgeous too.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!
Paige is stunning! She has a beautiful head, and adorable big brown eyes. 
If I ever saw one just like her I would snatch her up real quick. 
Really, she is just beautiful!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone. Shes really sweet. 

But oh my shes scared of everything!! We got lots of work to do with her x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is so cute I just love ALL of your babies.Wait till you get six.You only have one more to go lol.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

She's adorable!! <waves> Hi Paige!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

FBRaRrN said:


> She is so cute I just love ALL of your babies.Wait till you get six.You only have one more to go lol.


She's not allowed anymore coz I said so coz I get jealous everytime and Green is NOT my colour


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She's not allowed anymore coz I said so coz I get jealous everytime and Green is NOT my colour


No, Green is MY color 

We need more pictures!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaa kristi that was quick lol


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

awww so gorgeous!!! welcome to the new little one in your gang

She is sooo tiny but sooo cute xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She's not allowed anymore coz I said so coz I get jealous everytime and Green is NOT my colour


You crack me up sarah x



flippedstars said:


> No, Green is MY color
> 
> We need more pictures!


Im working on it!



crawlin said:


> awww so gorgeous!!! welcome to the new little one in your gang
> 
> She is sooo tiny but sooo cute xxx


Thanks Di, she is sooooo small, I thorght Pixie was tiny till i got her!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww I bet the the others are loving having another addition arent they! 

I told my kids last night and showed them the pic and they all said your children are so lucky to have so many dogs! lol 

Looks like I really really should get another soon xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree! Teddy needs a little brother or sister!

Shes not to great with the other dogs yet, still a bit nervous, shes getting better tho x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww she will get used to them all hey! I bet your dalmation looks MASSIVE compare to her lol 
you should get a pic of the 2 of them together lol 

Yes I think when we move in the new year I will seriously consider getting another (I think maybe a short haired sister for Teddy  )


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the lc but the sc really is where my heart is. x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

awww lol I obviously love the lc but would love a sc too 
if I can persuade fiance to get another lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My hubby dont get much of a say!! I just keep sneaking them in! hahahahaha


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

wow shes a little stunner, you are lucky, xx


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

haha I know what you mean Rache if it was down to me I would have loads of chis but its the time and money involved too


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww!! what a little cutie. Hi Paige


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm so pleased for you, she is beautiful


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations--she's very cute!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is perfect Congrats!


----------

